

Posterous.com (YC Summer 08) launches Autopost to all major blog platforms - rantfoil
http://blog.posterous.com/autopost-to-everywhere-even-yo

======
btw0
There should not be two exactly same posts on the web. Put it in another way,
all posts on the internet should be distinct.

~~~
rantfoil
In an ideal world, we agree. However, in practice, it's just a part of the
fragmented web world we live in right now.

Communities of people spring up all over the place, and a problem we have
today is sometimes you do just want to get something everywhere, without
posting multiple times. I might have a community on Twitter, Flickr, Xanga and
Blogger... today I have to log in and post something 4 times. Or, post once by
email from my posterous.

I think that's valuable, at least for me. But judging from our feedback from
our users so far, they agree too. And as a startup, that's what counts.

~~~
fallentimes
What about having an option to not post it on Posterous? I know it seems
somewhat counter intuitive to the interests of Posterous, but the email
"interface" is so much better than most of what's out there for simple posts.

I imagine only a minority of users will not have these type of posts sent to
Posterous. Additionally, once you're able to have Posterous on your own
domain, many users will make the switch entirely.

------
stcredzero
Before they got to alpha, was it called "pre-Posterous?"

What I'd like is a way to unify all of my Facebook/Myspace/Twitter
microblogging.

------
fallentimes
Game changing. If this works, Posterous will be the interface for many many
blogs. Trying it on my wordpress blog now...

~~~
fallentimes
It worked. Only real problem is there's no way to add categorization and tags.
However, the wordpress interface is so buggy and clunky, it might be faster to
create via email, email to posterous, then add tags & categories via
wordpress.

~~~
rantfoil
True that. There is much for us to work on, and tagging is something we do
think will be valuable down the road.

------
jmatt
This is a great idea. The target market for those who can't see it is - non-
technical people. Our parents, siblings and friends... They don't have to deal
with some crazy blog interface. They can just use their already familiar email
interface and email posts directly to post@posterous.com. And on top of that
it integrates with flickr, twitter and legacy blogs.

If you can't see the potential then you are either 1) in a family of all
engineers and scientists 2) have no non-technical friends 3) don't see what it
can do for YOU... their is a world outside of news.yc.

------
dcurtis
Interesting how they're posting to Tumblr, their competition.

I guess this shows how much they value openness and user happiness. Well done!

~~~
unalone
Absolutely agreed. I emailed Gary recently saying that I didn't think
Posterous had enough to really compete with Tumblr. But something like this
doesn't just change my mind (regarding Tumblr posts, of course) - it's
genuinely a very useful feature. Well done.

~~~
bdotdub
I think this is great. Very valuable feature that puts them a bit past tumblr
in one sense. I like that they're not all about competition, and are giving
users tools they want to be happy.

------
ashu
you guys have really taken the "getting better every day" principle to your
heart. absolutely fantastic going. keep up the good work!

------
morbidkk
I may be wrong here . But given a choice of desktop application like Windows
Live Writer(yeh windows only); many people would face a question? how does it
matter using new web service?

In most of the cases I wont be pushing the same content to multiple blogs at
once.

Sending mail is the simplest solution one can see though. Friendfeed-mailFF
and now posterous. Also jason calacanis's shifting from blogging to email
platform. its all 360 degree cycle.

Are we redefining how to blog ( by mailing either through posterous/way jason
calacanis done having exclusive mailing list)?

oops everything is getting redefined

------
thorax
Anecdote: The only _THREE_ people I sent to posterous.com all were somehow
totally confused about how to signup.

I had to point out to each of them that it says you don't have to signup.

Really, it's very strange. People are trained to sign-up. It might make sense
to change your front page to include a "Sign up now" button that just is a
mailto:link or something similar. Maybe with a subject of "No signup is
necessary! Just start sending email to posterous and you win."

Who knows-- just some feedback that I often have to talk people through the
initial posterous process.

------
ashu
I think the feature is fantastic more because it signals what is going to
come. This could be the layman's version of a REST API! Just email to
posterous and done! For posting pretty much anything.

------
DanielBMarkham
I'm not sure who is the market for this, people who want to post the same
content on multiple blogs?

Why do they do that? I mean, I have one blog and I post on it. Seven blogs
with the same stuff would be crazy. Is RSS so obscure that I have to go around
to every community I'm a part of to push my content out to them?

Cool that the users like it - that's all that matters. Could be game-changing
for those who participate in multiple communities, right?

I think I get it. Still not sure. Of course, I'm still working on why twitter
makes any sense at all. "I'm thinking of going to I-hop" "Scratched my nose
just now""Look! A butterfly."

feh

~~~
thorax
Well, aside from cross-blog publishing, I see a lot of benefit to announcing a
blog post on Twitter and also store the photo over on Flickr. Those seem like
no-brainer features that would be appealing to a lot of people.

~~~
brlewis
If you find yourself doing photo-centric blogging, try OurDoings. Friendfeed
will pick up the images from OurDoings as well as the post title.

------
run4yourlives
Um, I can barely keep up with one blog... who the heck has time to post to
more than one?

Best of luck to them, but I'm obviously not the target market!

------
halo
I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned <http://ping.fm> which seems to do the
exact same thing

~~~
rantfoil
Ah, but they're a dumb pipe. We actually a) also give you your own blog with
blog address, and b) host all your images, video, music and files. =)

------
slimmette
awesome feature.

